# Who makes the best stick burner out there?



## radio

I'm not all that familiar with the various makers of smokers, so lets see your opinions of who makes the good ones.  Lets keep it in the smaller end of things, say 36"  to no more than 60" and on wheels, not trailer mounted.

I've done a bunch of searches, but I'm sure I've missed some pretty neat designs and would like to see what all is out there.  I'll most likely never be able to afford one, but there is always the dream of winning the lotto, right


----------



## mdboatbum

I don't own one, but after I win the lotto I'll be buying a Lang 48 patio. It's a good mix of being small enough to realistically use regularly in a backyard setting, while being large enough to roast a whole pig or cook for a big gathering. Plus, compared to some of the other high end smokers, they're pretty reasonably priced.

They have a great reputation, and while I've never used a Lang personally, I've eaten a fair amount of food cooked on one and enjoyed every bite.


----------



## radio

Mdboatbum said:


> I don't own one, but after I win the lotto I'll be buying a Lang 48 patio. It's a good mix of being small enough to realistically use regularly in a backyard setting, while being large enough to roast a whole pig or cook for a big gathering. Plus, compared to some of the other high end smokers, they're pretty reasonably priced.
> 
> They have a great reputation, and while I've never used a Lang personally, I've eaten a fair amount of food cooked on one and enjoyed every bite.


I have a friend in California who was looking for a good smoker, so I suggested looking at a Lang, but the shipping was darned near as much as the smoker!  He has since drug home a New Braunfels and is in the process or cleaning and painting it


----------



## mdboatbum

radio said:


> I have a friend in California who was looking for a good smoker, so I suggested looking at a Lang, but the shipping was darned near as much as the smoker!  He has since drug home a New Braunfels and is in the process or cleaning and painting it


Yeah, I guess the shipping is pretty prohibitive. We're down in GA a couple times a year about 50 miles from where they're made so I'd be able to just go pick it up.


----------



## radio

Guess no one is taking this seriously
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I Don't know who all makes great smokers and have found many doing searches, but I'm sure I'm missing some good ones.  I really like looking at the various designs and trying to figure out why one might be better than the other and get ideas for a future build.  Post up who you think has the best stick burner and why


----------



## jerseydrew

in no particular order here are the ones i have heard are good:

yoder

meadow creek

lang

jambo

stumps

gator pits

pitmaker

horizon

klose


----------



## 64driver

Peoria Custom Cookers IMO should be added to the list. I've seen their backyard cooker at some BBQ festivals and I really think they are quality smokers. So much so that I narrowed my selection down to them and Lang for which I want to buy next year.


----------



## radio

64Driver said:


> Peoria Custom Cookers IMO should be added to the list. I've seen their backyard cooker at some BBQ festivals and I really think they are quality smokers. So much so that I narrowed my selection down to them and Lang for which I want to buy next year.


Whoa!  those are some serious smokers!!!!  Notice the humongous firebox and way oversize stacks?  I wonder how those affect the performance of the cookers?  according to the calculator I've seen on here, those are way overkill and could negatively affect performance.  Maybe some of the experienced builders could weigh in on this?


----------



## 64driver

Overkill on the size (length) of the stacks? I will honestly say I don't know. The Powerpoint presentation from their website on the backyard cooker says they "experimented" and found that that size yielded the best results. Obviously I don't know enough to argue that point. Even if I went with them, I would ask them to cut those stacks down to no more than 6' total height, since I will be keeping my new toy (whichever I end up going with) under my deck and that's the max height it can be to fit. I just like the option of the dual top/bottom stacks, the insulated firebox, and the adjustable baffle. Lang is a tried and true company, but it's hard to swallow an extra 32% total cost of the unit in shipping. I can actually drive and pick up the PCC, since I have family in the area. But like you, I'm interested in what others with more knowledge have to say about it...


----------



## 64driver

Can you possibly point me out to the calculator you're talking about? Seems interesting....


----------



## radio

The one DaveOmak has in the bottom of all of his posts  http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

I just watched to powerpoint presentation on the peoria Cookers site and would love to have one of them!  I just need to win the lottery


----------



## tucson bbq fan

I have a Pitts & Spitts Horizontal/vertical combo smoker with an offset wood box.













IMG_0943.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Sep 1, 2013






Horizontal cooking surface is 2x4 with a second shelf that is 1x4 (feet).  Vertical has two 1.5x1.5 foot shelves.  (Propane can is for quickly starting charcoal or wood.)

I've had this for over 12 years and have been generally very happy with it.  P&S are located in Houston, Tx. 

They use a minimum of 1/8 inch rolled steel for all their pits, it is very heavy duty.  Mine has been used a bunch, and traveled around the world with me and shows no signs of metal fatigue even around the fire box.  Their air inlet is a plate on a bit bolt, you can screw it in closer or open it up - infinite positions and it works very nicely in controlling the temp.  The exhaust is on the top of the vertical section and has a good rain hat.  I've gotten good, stable temps in 110+ hot days in Tucson and in -5 and snowing in Norway very easily.

I've cooked a truck load or two of briskets, ribs, pulled pork, etc. on this over the years - they come out great.  I had never done real BBQ before I got this - and my first ribs came out wonderful  something about the right tool making the job easier...

The only downsides:

1.  The right side of the horizontal section (right next to the fire box) can get 25-50 degrees hotter than the left end - so if you are filling it up, you need to rotate the food.

2.  it is fully manual - so you have to keep feeding it wood/coals.  It usually takes me about 45 minutes to get to a stable 225 temperature after starting it up, and I need to "feed" it every 2-3 hours or so.

3.  I find that in really hot weather (which we have a bunch of in Tucson), I don't use it as much as keeping a good set of coals going just makes me that much hotter  - I use my Pellet smoker all the time in the summer and the P&S more in the winter now.


----------



## 64driver

Haha, that's why I will buy a PCC or a Lang next year....been saving for quite some time now (They ain't cheap!!).

Thanks for the head's up on the calculator. You're right in the fact that it seems to be a bit of an overkill. I might call PCC one of these days and ask them why they put such a large firebox on it.


----------



## mossymo

Check out the Yoder brand, good quality and straight people to deal with. Yoder's are manufactured in Hutchinson, KS and sold by All Things BBQ in Wichita, KS.


----------



## radio

64Driver said:


> Haha, that's why I will buy a PCC or a Lang next year....been saving for quite some time now (They ain't cheap!!).
> 
> Thanks for the head's up on the calculator. You're right in the fact that it seems to be a bit of an overkill. I might call PCC one of these days and ask them why they put such a large firebox on it.


I like the twin stainless stack option on the PCC cooker.  Neat feature of being able to turn them so the wind doesn't affect their draft, plus, them being at two levels makes for ultimate control.  It would take a lot of trial and error to master coordinating them, but should work like a champ once you do.  "Course I'm far from an expert, but that smoker really appeals to me more than the Lang.  Now if they just made a reverse flow model! (AND i won the lotto;-)


----------



## smokngun

Some of my best bbq was done on a Kingfisher Kooker, I had the 36" Kombo. Due to a divorce and moving into an apartment I was forced to sell it. With a water chamber built above the firebox you had the option of filling it and adding moisture to the cook chamber or just leave it empty. It was very well built and would last a lifetime.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I am really hooked on Lone Star Grillz. They make all the typical vertical and hoizontal offset smokers. But this one has me really excited because it's a combo grill smoker, has a huge cooking surface, burns wood or charcoal, has a ton of options and a small foot print. I would seriously like to get one...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2

Lang and Yoder are two great stick burners. I was going to buy a Lang but changed my mind. I just bought a REC TEC pellet smoker. Great reviews and bad ass looking...They are shipping next week.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...........After I did some research and checked out this unit, I was sold.

http://www.rectecgrills.com/













Image_7931.jpg



__ rtbbq2
__ Aug 29, 2013


----------



## dummy que

got a Lang 60 this June picked it up in nahunta GA. at Lang got good look at 48 inc. and 36inc. model they are all the same basic design there built like tanks (you can will it to your grandchildren) they don't need elect. and make the best BBQ in the world


----------



## radio

Thanks for all the input
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   From all I've seen so far, the Peoria Custom Cooker would be the one I would get if I were buying one today.  A little pricey, but the materials, attention to detail and the workmanship put them a cut above IMHO.  I mean, what other manufactures puts oil impregnated bushings in the hinges so they don't squeak or bind?!?!?!


----------



## 64driver

radio said:


> I like the twin stainless stack option on the PCC cooker.  Neat feature of being able to turn them so the wind doesn't affect their draft, plus, them being at two levels makes for ultimate control.  It would take a lot of trial and error to master coordinating them, but should work like a champ once you do.  "Course I'm far from an expert, but that smoker really appeals to me more than the Lang.  Now if they just made a reverse flow model! (AND i won the lotto;-)I want to keep the price as close to $2500 as possible. With shipping, the Lang 48 would be $2400. PCC emailed me the list of options and prices, and for the same price I can get an insulated fire box and pneumatic tires on the PCC. The adjustable baffle would be awesome to have, but it's an extra $300. So I can pick up the PCC the next time I visit family in the area for the same price after all is said and done as getting a Lang shipped. But like you said, the attention to detail (oil impregnated hinges) puts the PCC in the lead for which I will buy next spring...hopefully. I may start a thread just to see if anyone has a PCC backyard model they can give some input on. There are plenty of Lang owners on these forums who can give testimony for theirs, but not as many for PCC.


I never used a RF, so the PCC would be more normal to me than a Lang. However, I wouldn't mind learning it if I bought a Lang!!

Jambo has a reputation for being top notch, and their fireboxes on the same size pits are the same as PCC. May be an overkill a bit, but it works and I won't argue with them :)

The wife likes the PCC as well, simply because it loos "cooler and meaner" than the Lang, haha.


----------



## 64driver

Somehow I replied, yet added to your post. I don't even know how I did that, sorry.


----------



## radio

I'm really liking those Peoria Custom Cooker rigs!!!!  sure wish I could afford one!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you get one, you gotta post up lots of pics of it and the Q


----------



## daveomak

[h1]Who makes the best stick burner out there?[/h1]
Ribwizzard.........


----------



## radio

DaveOmak said:


> [h1]Who makes the best stick burner out there?[/h1]
> Ribwizzard.........


After looking at some of his build threads, I just might be inclined to agree!  I didn't state in the thread, but I was referring to factory built smokers though.  I still plan on doing a build this winter and will be stealing several of RW's ideas


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have looked at the PCC website and watched the various videos. I find it interesting that they are the first manufacturer, I've seen, that designs their smokers to either have a uniform temp across the smoke chamber or variable zones claiming many Comp Pros desire the variation in temp. Most companies I looked at Brag about how their cookers are designed for spot on even heat across the entire unit. I am particularly interest in the Meat Monster...Comments gentlemen?...JJ


----------



## 64driver

Yeah, the Meat Monster lives up to its name...the thing is a beast! I've seen it at a couple comps (I was a spectator, not a comp) and it looks like it definitely will get the job done. Sadly, I can't afford it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JJ, if you call PCC, I'm sure Sarah (that's who I talked to) will let you know who in your area might have the MM, so you can go take a look at it. She offered that info for me.

For their backyard model, like radio stated, having the 2 smoke stacks (1 for high, 1 for low draw) along with the adjustable baffle should give you the ultimate in temp control. Not to mention it's another cool part of the toy to mess around with! I would probably not get the baffle, 1) I'll be pinching pennies as it is and the adjustable baffle is another $300, and 2) I just cook for family/friends, which the regular fixed baffle should be fine for.


----------



## radio

64Driver said:


> Yeah, the Meat Monster lives up to its name...the thing is a beast! I've seen it at a couple comps (I was a spectator, not a comp) and it looks like it definitely will get the job done. Sadly, I can't afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJ, if you call PCC, I'm sure Sarah (that's who I talked to) will let you know who in your area might have the MM, so you can go take a look at it. She offered that info for me.
> 
> For their backyard model, like radio stated, having the 2 smoke stacks (1 for high, 1 for low draw) along with the adjustable baffle should give you the ultimate in temp control. Not to mention it's another cool part of the toy to mess around with! I would probably not get the baffle, 1) I'll be pinching pennies as it is and the adjustable baffle is another $300, and 2) I just cook for family/friends, which the regular fixed baffle should be fine for.


What?!?!?!  You're not gonna opt for the twin swiveling chrome stacks?!?!?!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You notice they use a real axle with honest to goodness wheel bearings under the smoker?  They sure don't take any shortcuts and I am terribly impressed with their attention to detail!

JJ:  I don't see how you could go wrong with the Meat Monster!  My neighbor who has won countless competitions in Tennessee and neighboring states has a cooker with a rotisserie and it does an awesome job!  He turns out the best Pulled Pork I've ever had and the second best Brisket. 

There was an old Black Gentleman in Muskogee Oklahoma that had him beat, but not by much.  Not sure if you ever heard of Slick's BBQ, but it was truly the good stuff.  He had his shop in an old converted 3 bedroom house and tour busses would detour miles out of their way to stop there


----------



## 64driver

AArrrggg!! How could I forget about the smoke stacks?!?!

The options seem to be totally in your favor to produce the perfect temp, in the area you want within the smoker. Like you said, the attention to detail blows my mind. The oil impregnated bearings, the dexter axle, all the options that are available, it's great. Also, they are the only company that also puts that attention to detail to their website. How many other companies have a 99 slide voice over PowerPoint talking about their cooker? Top notch as far as I can tell.

Just in the last few days discussing the cooker, I am 85% sure I will go with PCC next year and not Lang.


----------



## radio

64Driver said:


> Just in the last few days discussing the cooker, I am 85% sure I will go with PCC next year and not Lang.


Soooo, what can I do to help up that percentage in favor of the PCC? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









    I'm looking at every great factory smoker I can find to compare the different designs and steal the best of them to incorporate into a build this winter.  After looking at very closely at all the cookers that have been named in this thread, the PCC is the one I would buy if I had the dinero.  I was convinced I wanted to build a reverse flow, but that PCC makes me question that logic.


----------



## tsquared bbq

Hi Radio,

Call Dave Klose. You didn't specify what size cooker you are looking for but call Dave.

bbqpits.com if memory serves, if you hunt around you can find his direct line or the ladies in his office can find him if he ain't down at the coast.

Lets face it, in a lot of respects a pit is, in fact, a pit. Its the learning curve and the ease of operation that make the difference. Dave doesn't use a lot of electronics on the pit its self, he hand tunes every pit himself (If you want him to) and has cooked forever. The little things he does make all the difference.

--T


----------



## 64driver

The wife just said/suggested something that shocked me...."What about the one that you can tow behind the truck?" Ba-Booom! Blew.My.Mind. I was trying to beg/borrow/steal from her just to get a backyard patio cooker and then she said that. Now I get the option of a cooker on a trailer? Wow! Completely blindsided me. So now it's a matter of a Lang 48 mobile vs a Peoria cooker with certain options. Man, deciding which to get in the springtime isn't getting easier!

From reading posts of this and other forums, the Lang holds a pretty even temp across the chamber. The PCC might have some hot/cold spots unless I get the adjustable baffles. So do I want the hot/cold spots (sometimes they come in handy), or a more even temp? I wish there were people that have cooked on both. That seems to be pretty rare.


----------



## radio

Tsquared BBQ said:


> Hi Radio,
> 
> Call Dave Klose. You didn't specify what size cooker you are looking for but call Dave.
> 
> bbqpits.com if memory serves, if you hunt around you can find his direct line or the ladies in his office can find him if he ain't down at the coast.
> 
> Lets face it, in a lot of respects a pit is, in fact, a pit. Its the learning curve and the ease of operation that make the difference. Dave doesn't use a lot of electronics on the pit its self, he hand tunes every pit himself (If you want him to) and has cooked forever. The little things he does make all the difference.
> 
> --T


Unfortunately I'm not in a position to unload a bundle on a cooker and plan to build one this winter after I gather materials. 

Those pits By Klose do look awesome though!


----------



## chef jimmyj

64Driver said:


> The wife just said/suggested something that shocked me...."What about the one that you can tow behind the truck?" Ba-Booom! Blew.My.Mind. I was trying to beg/borrow/steal from her just to get a backyard patio cooker and then she said that. Now I get the option of a cooker on a trailer? Wow! Completely blindsided me. So now it's a matter of a Lang 48 mobile vs a Peoria cooker with certain options. Man, deciding which to get in the springtime isn't getting easier!
> 
> From reading posts of this and other forums, the Lang holds a pretty even temp across the chamber. The PCC might have some hot/cold spots unless I get the adjustable baffles. So do I want the hot/cold spots (sometimes they come in handy), or a more even temp? I wish there were people that have cooked on both. That seems to be pretty rare.


What do you plan to do with it??? If your goal is 20+ Butts for a catering gig or large picnic...A reverse flow with very even heat across the smoker will get all the done fairly close together. If your goal is to smoke 2 Packer Briskets, 6 Butts and 20 Chicken Halve all at the same time or you plan to Compete in 4 events. A Smoker with tuning plates and the ability to have different Temp Zones will save you from having to purchase multiple cookers and holding equipment. The Lang tends to shine in the latter situation because the Deluxe or Hybrid have even heat Smokers with a Warming/Low and Slow Box over the Firebox, nice feature. I looked hard at the Meat Monster for the versatility until I saw the $11,000 price tag. You can get a couple of the smaller cooker running at different temps for that kind of money...JJ


----------



## 64driver

Thanks for the info/reply JJ,

I plan on using whatever smoker I get for mostly family/neighborhood cooks. My wife has 86, 1st cousins alone, so you can see how a family gatherin can be large.I'm not into the comp side of BBQ, so I really don't mind certain aspects of a smoker (temp variances). I live in Minnesota, so I just want what will be best/easiest for family/neighborhood cooks, possibly in cold weather. That is why I was leaning towards a PCC, because they had the insulated firebox. Lang is still in contention of course, because of their tested/true past. A budget is also a reason. (roughly 3k) is all I'm allowed now that the wife has put forth the mobile option, so we will see....


----------



## chef jimmyj

I don't believe PCC makes a warming box but the videos did say a Reverse Flow is a option. If you are thinking 48" and want versatility the smoker below is interesting, well built, but not on a trailer. Though they claim they can custom make anything. I did speak to the owner about an insulated Firebox and he said having the firebox under the smoker already makes it super efficient so it is not needed. The second video is an entirely insulated Smoker that would get the job done in very cold weather...JJ


----------



## ribwizzard

I got some compliments on here that I just now seen.........Thanks guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## pkerchef

Check out the bubba grills line. This is one of the most versatile rf smokers in the industry and they are a good bit cheaper than the lang. I have cooked 1200 ribeyes on mine in a single day and cooked 60 boston butts on it the next day. Made in Georgia built line a tank. Tows well and Lonnie is great to work with. I know where a used one is for sale if you are interested. Pkerchef

off site links are against policy....  DaveOmak


----------



## 64driver

Hey guys, just wanted to add another name to the list on this thread....Shirley Fabrication. It's a father/son team that builds smokers along with other things (like custom car/truck bumpers) out of Alabama. They do great work, pay attention to ever detail, and are honest with you as to why they do something the way they do it.

Looking on other threads on different forums, I have not heard/seen a bad thing about these guys. I spoke to Paul Shirley on the phone and he is one of the nicest people you can talk to. He will build anything, even ones smaller than are on his website (just put a .com after Shirley Fabrication). They are RF, and way more affordable than a Lang or other big name companies. I liked what he had to offer so much I figure I can try to help by tossing his name out on this forum (Nothing came up in a search). It's worth the time to look at his website, Facebook page, and the video on his site goes into a good amount of detail about his cooker.

Cheers!


----------



## urbotrimmm

Right on Dave.  The Rib is the Wizzard of Q's


----------



## rweidner86

Make one. I'll give you some tips along the way friend. Here is one I made. Took about 7 weeks. Still putting it on a bigger fancier trailer with some fun things on there but right now it's 15 degrees in Michigan so I am waiting a few months. Here are a few pics. 












image.jpg



__ rweidner86
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------



## rweidner86

Here are a few more pics from the Rose Bowl this year  












image.jpg



__ rweidner86
__ Jan 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ rweidner86
__ Jan 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ rweidner86
__ Jan 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ rweidner86
__ Jan 13, 2014


















image.jpg



__ rweidner86
__ Jan 13, 2014


----------



## daveomak

Pkerchef said:


> Check out the bubba grills line. This is one of the most versatile rf smokers in the industry and they are a good bit cheaper than the lang. I have cooked 1200 ribeyes on mine in a single day and cooked 60 boston butts on it the next day. Made in Georgia built line a tank. Tows well and Lonnie is great to work with. I know where a used one is for sale if you are interested. Pkerchef
> 
> off site links are against policy....  DaveOmak



That used to be the policy.... I don't know what it is now....


----------



## radio

rweidner86 said:


> Make one. I'll give you some tips along the way friend. Here is one I made. Took about 7 weeks. Still putting it on a bigger fancier trailer with some fun things on there but right now it's 15 degrees in Michigan so I am waiting a few months. Here are a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rweidner86
> __ Jan 13, 2014


Thanks for the offer of help along the way
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   My smoker build has been put on hold for the time being as the wife and I opened a retail shop in a craft mall in Branson, Mo.  I've been hand making Sterling jewelry for several years, but never thought I would take it to the next level.  Been in the shop since early November and have been pleasantly surprised at sales.  It's pretty slow now as all the tourists are gone, but I am hard at work getting new pieces in the display.  Pretty much every dollar that comes in goes right back into supplies to make more jewelry.

So much for retirement


----------



## matt22556

Horizon Smokers are Damn good, and if you buy one from Bass Pro Shops, they will deliver to the closest store to you for free, and you can pick it up, or they will tack on $300 to deliver to your door. Not to bad for somthing weighing in at 600lbs or more.


----------



## radio

Matt22556 said:


> Horizon Smokers are Damn good, and if you buy one from Bass Pro Shops, they will deliver to the closest store to you for free, and you can pick it up, or they will tack on $300 to deliver to your door. Not to bad for somthing weighing in at 600lbs or more.


I'm not in the market for a factory built unit as my rebuilt New Braunfels does a heckuva job.  I was curious as to some of the best smokers on the market so I could look them over and see all the different designs. and decide how to build a smoker from the ground up.  So far the one that has impressed me the most is the Peoria Custom Cookers


----------



## nmaust

Look up Pits by JJ down in Boston.  He will build anything to sit and to fit your budget.  I would recommend emailing Jose (owner) directly.  They have quite a few on their website, more on Facebook and are are up for any job.  I absolutely love mine but would have made a few changes had I realized the breadth of what they can make.


----------



## mr cue

Interesting thread, I'd never heard of the PCC smokers until I read the comments about them here. I am looking for a large stick burner to get my BBQ business up and running and am torn between a custom built by a no name shop or a professionally fabbed and tested one. I live in Tennessee and am willing to travel a little if the price is right on the cooker so I've been looking at what people are listing out of Atlanta Craigslist. Again, I am weary of the designs and don't want to put my success on something unproven. I've toyed with having a custom built from an old tank but the fabrication cost would be astronomical. I can get a 250 gal tank for $100 any day of the week but it's no good when I got to pay someone $75 an hour to turn it into a smoker!

After seeing the Jambos in person and talking with both Tuffy Stone and Johnny Trigg at the 2013 Jack, I can see why those pits cost what they cost. Let me tell you, it's like BBQ smoker art! The fireboxes are so large because they are insulated, what you see is not the actual dimensions of the FB. Jamie Geer says he builds his pits that way so that they achieve greater efficiency and a cleaner burn. He also tunes them and will show you how to operate the pit when you pick it up. I was looking at spending around $1500 for a small towable, something in the size of a 250 gal tank smoker to get me started, but I think I will save some more and buy a Jambo if I can. They really are great pits and for what you get in quality and functionality, I think they are worth every dime.


----------



## 64driver

Mr. Cue-

Of course a Jambo is worth every dime, it's just most people can't afford to dish out the $5.5k+ for the "economy" model, let alone a J3 or J5. The baby J is nice, but if you want something larger than a 24x48 on a trailer, it's too small (and still $3.5k). PCC also makes fabulous cookers, but they can get pricey as well. They're meat monster is one bad a$$ rig, but it can get up to $11k. For a big name company, Lang probably gives you the best deal for your dollar.

On another forum I saw Shirley Fabrication. Like you and PCC, I had never heard of them until I saw people commenting on how the quality of their smokers is outstanding. One guy is a weld inspector at a nuke plant and said the welds on their cookers are top notch. So I contacted them and was able to customize a cooker the way I wanted it and it ended up costing over 1k less than a Lang of similar size. A new Lang 60 deluxe will cost $4k. My SF 24x60 with a larger warming box and fire box than a Lang, with a few added customizations is $2800.

All the large companies put out a fine product. I've never seen/heard of anyone regretting making a purchase from them. The only regrets are that they didn't get the bigger one after they out grew the one they bought. I was planning on getting a 48 original from Lang, but went with the bigger one from SF. I'm sure there are other small companies like them around, you just gotta dig a little deeper in your search.


----------



## ribwizzard

I buy a lot of propane burner supplies from Tejas Smokers, the customer service is great. They build some nice looking smokers, even though I have never used one, I will still recomend checking these out, due to customer service aspect alone.   That is a big deal these days!


----------



## pkerchef

I see no off site links in this post but i have seen them in some of the other posts in this same thread . Pkerchef


----------



## ohio phil

So what's the best price you guys have seen on a meat monster MMIF, I am cooking  on a big green egg, also have a weber summit and weber kettle grill ,O and a smokin-it  Electric smoker,  I have also been looking at a old Hickory and Lang 36". 
Thanks love the sight
Ohiophil


----------

